# The last, or discovery of a great orchestra



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

First, I would like to remind everyone that the responses made here, much like those to most other threads, are a matter of personal taste or opinion and not general fact!

Having said that, what are some orchestras (or possibly even other classical music performing groups such as those performing chamber music or choral music) which have "recently" (or perhaps not so recently) lost all or most of your attention or interest due to the departure of a particular principal conductor or member. Or, on the other hand, which orchestras/performing groups do you now like (or have suddenly come to your attention) because of a new conductor or member? OR, if not because of an individual, maybe a single phenomenal performance was enough.

For me, Blomstedt really put the San Francisco Symphony on the map. Tilson Thomas is okay, but, if I had my choice of concerts between Blomstedt and the _Slippery Rock_ Symphony Orchestra and Tilson Thomas and the San Francisco Symphony, (despite the great overall sound of the SFS) I'd probably choose the former.

Another slightly easier choice is the Boston Symphony after the departure of Ozawa as music director. You would also probably never find me listening to any recording of the Columbia Symphony unless it is a performance conducted by Bruno Walter or Stravinsky; _maybe_ likewise with performances of the Cleveland Orchestra without Boulez conducting.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Osmo Vanska absolutely made the Minnesota Orchestra one of my big orchestras. Similarly, when he left the Lahti Symphony, I lost a bit of interest; not total, but still some.

When I heard Maazel was leaving the New York Philharmonic, I was also rather happy. Alan Gilbert seems much more versatile and open to new ideas. And... he's performing Ligeti's "Le Grand Macabre." And I tend to think that's pretty cool.

And now Paavo Jarvi is leaving Cincinnati... but I don't know who's replacing him. It's probably still going to be the best orchestra I can attend concerts of within any reasonable limits, but it depends on the next conductor and the programming how often I'll still go to them.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

World Violist said:


> Osmo Vanska absolutely made the Minnesota Orchestra one of my big orchestras.


YES! Thank you for bringing up Vanska. His Beethoven cycle has certainly brought that orchestra into the spotlight for me, as well.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

I know I have geographic bias, but I think the Seattle Symphony has put out some great recordings recently, especially of modern American composers like Hovhaness. Gerard Schwarz has really put the orchestra on the map this last couple decades.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra; followed by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra; which has been around a lot longer than its German counterpart. I am not sure the USA existed then. I shall look it up.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well my favorite still Remains the Concertgebouworkest and I feel honoured and proud to be able to attend a concert within a 15min cycle from my house!

Ive also recently discovered the Nederlandse Philharmonisch Orkest when I witnessed a performance of Le Sacre. Their long-standing director is Yakov Kreizberg - very good conductor!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Another orchestra (which is very likely to invite some criticism) I am brave enough to add is the London Symphony. Thinking back to my first exposure to this group and the performances I have of them (not to confuse them with the London Philharmonic, as I sometimes have in conversation), I can honestly say that if not for John Williams, my exposure to their performances to this point would be fairly sporadic at best.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Rondo said:


> ...(or perhaps not so recently) lost all or most of your attention or interest due to the departure of a particular principal conductor or member.


Definitely in the "not-so-recently" category... Slatkin-St. Louis.

Separation was to the detriment of both parties.

Even longer ago, William Steinberg & the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra were one of the great (and shockingly underrated) orchestras in the world. Since then, they've has some high profile Music Directors (Previn, Maazel, Jansons) but they didn't seem to match the Steinberg years, even, for critical esteem.

Last I heard, they were making do with some kind of "3-headed-monster" arrangement. Sad.


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

i really do enjoy listening to the LSO. I have their recording of the brahms requiem among a few and i love 'em. gustavo dudamel immediately came to mind when i read this thread. gotta put LA back into a "must watch" list. and (here comes a surprise!) the South Carolina Phil.

I'm a native of Columbia and two years ago the long time director left go head back across the pond. auditions were held all last year and this season the phil announced that Morihiko Nakahara is going to take the lead; so i'm excited to see what he can do.

http://www.scphilharmonic.com/


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Several orchestras are under-rated or unfamiliar to many listeners. I have been fortunate enough to hear many orchestras in live concerts and most of them play very well indeed.


----------

